# Hiltons Offshore



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a subscription and I was wondering if any of you guys that use it can tell me how to view the true color screen? It just shows all of the marks and that is it no image whatsoever. Also howe accurate is the 3D topography map for plotting drop offs around the yellow gravel? Thanks in advance


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Check you tube for their tutorials. Helped me learn to navigate the site.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't use the true color app all that much. When I'm looking for an area to fish I focus on the chlorophyll and current. Then make sure the altimetry looks ok and I'm off. The topo map is pretty accurate. 

Call Tom, he will walk you right through everything.


----------

